# Interest in a Custom Rod



## jpo73 (Jul 22, 2014)

I am interested in a custom rod, But I don't want anything flashy. I want a 7'6" to 8' for throwing plugs and snobbling cigs. I want to pair it with my Quantum Blue PTS 40 reel. I'd like stainless guides, foam split grip and black wraps. Weight is a key issue, I'd like it pretty dang light. Basically a simple lighter duty king rod for the pier. Any rod building gurus have any advice for me, and or quotes?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Call John at Tight Lines in Pensacola or go by and see him. 850-433-2962. 711 North Pace Blvd.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I think the Rainshadow 1027 or 967 would be a good choice for what you are asking. The 1027 is a little longer that you want at 8'6", but should be good. The 967 is right at 8ft I haven't built many rods, only 2, but if you are just wanting something simple then I could do it.


----------



## hlnx93 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> I think the Rainshadow 1027 or 967 would be a good choice for what you are asking. The 1027 is a little longer that you want at 8'6", but should be good. The 967 is right at 8ft I haven't built many rods, only 2, but if you are just wanting something simple then I could do it.


OP, make sure you check out the link below before contacting him to build you a rod. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/penn-706z-ambassaduer-w-rods-387282/


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^^ Did you start running the first time you walked??? Everyone has to learn from their mistakes. I have been doing cabinets for 16 years. I hear from customers all the time, how good my work looks. That is not what stands out, what stands out are my screw ups that I learn from. If I had the cash right now would give him a shot to build me one for my custom reel.

All I am saying is, the best of us learn from our mistakes, thats what makes us better at what we do!!!!!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

hlnx93 said:


> OP, make sure you check out the link below before contacting him to build you a rod.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/penn-706z-ambassaduer-w-rods-387282/


Thank you for still feeling the need to point out my mistakes and not allowing me to prove myself to anyone else. I wanted to throw the offer out there and with the simple request he has asked, it would be almost impossible to mess that up. I rushed myself for time and that's my problem. I thought we settled this on that thread, but obviously not. 

I doubted I would get contacted by the OP. If asked, I would have shown the simple work I've done and explained my faults, why they happened and how I could fix it... Oh well maybe when I finally decide to rewrap my Rainshadow and make it look decent, then you will leave me alone about this.


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

*Forget all the confusion*

call Dean at FishStiks Custom Rods. You can look at his work on his facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fishstiks-Custom-Rods/807376335948465?ref=br_tf

I have two of his rods, you won't be sorry that you called him.


----------

